# Coolant Gauge Sensor Location



## 2012 Jetta SE (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a 2012 Jetta with the 2.5 and have an electronic Water Temp gauge I will be installing. From my research it seems most people cut their upper radiator hose and install and adapter to install the sensor into. However I want to install the sensor where the stock ECT sensor is by putting a t-connector into the original plug and putting both sensors on the tee, which leads me to my 2 questions:

1) Where is the ECT sensor located on these 2.5s?
2) What is the thread size/pitch the stock sensors use?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

why do you need a coolant gauge lol?


----------



## 2012 Jetta SE (Mar 8, 2012)

crispy21 said:


> why do you need a coolant gauge lol?


Because I would like to know if the car is overheating before the idiot light comes on and real engine damage occurs.


----------



## j0rb (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't know the answer to your question, and from the sound of it you already own the gauge so what I write below is likely of no use to you. 

That being said, if I was overly worried about my engine overheating (and I didn't have a temp gauge in the instrument cluster?) I would read the data from the OBD port. I would use a bluetooth OBD connector (~$12 on Amazon) and the Android app Torque (~$5). If I really didn't like Torque, P3Cars make a pretty nice digital vent display that will report some OBD data (not as much as Torque, however coolant temp is there). 

TLDR: Why reinvent the wheel? Harness what your car is already spitting out. 

http://www.amazon.com/Soliport-Blue...&qid=1370805113&sr=8-2&keywords=bluetooth+obd 

https://play.google.com/store/search?q=torque&c=apps 

http://www.p3cars.com/vw-jetta-jsw-gli/p3cars-vw-jetta-gli-mk6-vent-integrated-digital-interface/


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

The torque app is great. I wanted to use it as well for my car to have it read out several things but I ran into a snag that I was not anticipating. 

Torque requires a mobile data connection as it wants to connect and verify authenticity. If it can't do that, then it will shut down immediately after you load it up. Wifi will not cut it for some reason, at least when I tried just using wifi it didn't work. 

Also, Torque will drain your phone battery fairly quickly. It's a great application if you want to run some diagnostics and want read outs for a short period of time. 

I've been trying to research putting in a coolant gauge but have not come up with any solutions either. 

The P3cars option is really cool, but for $400! YIKES! 

2012 Jetta SE, keep us posted on your work if you do figure out how to put in a gauge.


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

After this thread, I was determined to find an easy aftermarket solution for people who wish to install a cooland temperature gauge in their vehicles. 

Here is what I found: 

http://prosportgauges.com/evo-electrical-Green-White-Water-Temperature-gauge-1.aspx 

I spoke to the manufacturer yesterday and the gauge comes with all mounting hardware as well as the temperature sensor. 

To install, you should also buy this with it as well: 

http://prosportgauges.com/water-temp-sender-radiator-hose-adaptor.aspx 

So for under $100 plus shipping, you can get a really nice looking gauge. I plan to buy one for myself and install it. Won't be for a few months, but I will post pics of a DIY when I do start working on it.


----------

